# Sweet Vinegar Dill Celery Seed Cole Slaw - An easy side dish



## uncle eddie (Sep 24, 2017)

This is an easy recipe that took a few tries to perfect.  It takes about 10 minutes to throw it together and about 2 to 3 hours of resting with occasional stirs before it hits peak.

2 bags (20 oz. total) angel hair coleslaw – rinsed, drained

3 TBSP dried onion 

1/4 cup canola oil

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup Nakkano Seasoned Rice Vinegar (this vinegar is sweet)

1/2 teaspoon mustard powder

1.5 teaspoon dried dill weed

1.5 teaspoon celery seed

1 teaspoon salt

OPTIONAL  (for color)

1 large carrot, shredded
1⁄2 cup red cabbage, shredded

In a large size mixing bowl – add all ingredients. It will seem like a lot, but it will settle.
Mix well and set aside.
Cover coleslaw with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours.
Stir well a few times before serving.
Makes about 8-12 servings.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2017)

It sounds real good!

I like mayo in my coleslaw, but will give yours a try!

Al


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

Great recipe. I like vinegar coleslaws! Point!


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 25, 2018)

Still perfecting it...tweaks are below.  Tweaks are due to large family gatherings and listening to all of the "experts."

This is an easy recipe that took a few tries to perfect.  It takes about 10 minutes to throw it together and about 2 to 3 hours of resting with occasional stirs before it hits peak.

2 bags (20 oz. total) angel hair  or regular coleslaw mix – rinsed, drained

4 TBSP dried onion (used to be 3)

1/3 cup canola oil (used to be 1/4)

1/4 cup water - same

2/3 cup Nakkano Seasoned Rice Vinegar (this vinegar is sweet) (used to be 1/2)

1/2 teaspoon mustard powder - same

2.0 teaspoon dried dill weed (used to be 1.5)

1.5 teaspoon celery seed - same

1 teaspoon salt - same

OPTIONAL (for color)

1 large carrot, shredded
1⁄2 cup red cabbage, shredded

In a large size mixing bowl – add all ingredients. It will seem like a lot, but it will settle.
Mix well and set aside.
Cover coleslaw with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours.
Stir well a few times before serving.
Makes about 8-12 servings.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds close to my wife's kraut salad, she is German. Met here while stationed in then West Germany back in the 80's. She doesn't use rice wine vinegar, just normal or apple vinegar, or mustard seed. And use fresh onion. She takes the shredded cabbage and rinses it in hot water to both clean and soften it. Other then that. It is the same as what is posted. Yours sound good as well and will need to give it a go.


----------

